# Craftsman Electronic Radial Arm Saw



## Txwoodman1 (Mar 20, 2014)

I own an electronic readout radial arm saw that I am trying to locate parts for. Emerson, the manufacturer of the saw, no longer makes any parts or has any parts available. 
My saw is model # 113.197250 and the replacement part I need is the digital control panel, part #815741. This is the link to the Sears parts store and the page with the actual part on it. 
Any help would be wonderful,,,, or if you have one that the motor is bad or being sent back for the rebate and are willing to sell parts,,, please reply with a way to contact you or however on here. I am new and this is still confusing to me here.

Thanks and have a great day,
Brad


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Brad, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Brad.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Brad I have the same saw with the same problem. I think it must be a problem with the design. I haven't been able to find the part either. I use mine with out it. Have to measure everything. Maybe someone will let us know where to get the part.
Good luck Roxanne


----------



## RTexasCwby (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you are able to find the part for your saw and that they come in multiples....I have the same saw and problem.

Dan


----------



## Txwoodman1 (Mar 20, 2014)

*thanks,,, hope everyone sees this*

Thanks for the response I received about the electronic readout on my saw. FYI, I have contacted Sears, Emerson tool, and a few private people about repairs in the DFW area and no luck yet. I have (3) Radial Arm saws and this is the only electronic. It is still a very good saw,,, esp., since I caught the recall before it went strictly to payment for powerhead this year.

Thanks again and if I DO get lucky and locate a fix, or a source, I will be sure to post it asap.


----------



## Txwoodman1 (Mar 20, 2014)

What part of Texas are you from Dan


----------



## Txwoodman1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks, seems nice so far,,, better after I figure it all out


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Txwoodman1 said:


> Thanks for the response I received about the electronic readout on my saw. FYI, I have contacted Sears, Emerson tool, and a few private people about repairs in the DFW area and no luck yet. I have (3) Radial Arm saws and this is the only electronic. It is still a very good saw,,, esp., since I caught the recall before it went strictly to payment for powerhead this year.
> 
> Thanks again and if I DO get lucky and locate a fix, or a source, I will be sure to post it asap.


Send you a private message. You might want to check that...


----------



## RTexasCwby (Mar 7, 2009)

Txwoodman1 said:


> What part of Texas are you from Dan


I live in Caldwell, about 26 miles from Bryan / College Station.


----------

